# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  دوتا سوال مهم دارم درباره غیر حضوری و تهیه کتاب پیش

## na30

سلام

دوتا سوال مهم دارم لطفا نظرات و راهکارهتون بگید.


کنکوری 96 ام مدرسه شاهد میرم برای پیش حدود*5.500* شهریه اش هست.صبح ها که مدرسه هست دبیرهای زن درس می دن بعد عصر ها دبیر مرد که در واقع میشه گفت یه دوباره کاری هستش و وقت تلف کردنن زن ها همون تشریحی درس میدن با یه کم نکات تستی اما دبیرهای مرد کامل درس میدن و بعد تستی هم کامل کار می کنن
یه آموزشگاه هست(اندیشه و خرد)که _طرح غیرحضوری_ برگزار کرده.این آموزشگاه با یه دبیرستان غیر انتفاعی کار میکنه(بیشتر دوستام رفتن این دبیرستان)یعنی دبیرای مدرسه و آموزشگاه یکی ان.این طرح غیرحضوریش شامل همه درس ها میشه با دبیرای مرد که خداوکیلی هم دبیرای خوبی هستن.شهریه اش هم *8.700* هستش و 2روز صبح و 3 روز هم عصر برگزار میشه.با یه دبیرستان دولتی هم برای امتحان دادن و این حرفا صحبت شده.از طرف آموزش پرورش هم تایید شدن.
به نظر شما خوبه به جای دبیرستان خودم این جا رو برم؟! فک می کنم که این طرح خیلی خوب باشه به خصوص که یکی از آشناهامون هم که الآن دانشجو هست این پیشنهاد رو بهم داده و می گفت شاید اون موقع منم همین کار رو می کردم(این آشنامون همین دبیرستانی رو می رفت که من هم دارم میرم)
------------------------------------
یکی دیگه این که نتونستم از طریق سایت 
irtextbook.ir
 کتاب پیش دانشگاهی ثبت نام کنم حالا چه جوری باید کتاب تهیه کنم؟!
به جز این که بخوام برم انقلاب؟!؟
(ساکن تهرانم)
------------------------------------
پیش پیش ممنونم از هرکی که کمک کنه

----------


## John4954

من به شخصه نظرم اینه که شما بهترین معلم هم داشته باشی بازم به کتاب تست نیاز داری و من فکر نمیکنم معلمی بتونه نکات رو اینطوری جمع و جور کنه.شما همون مدرسه خودت برو بقیه اون پول رو بده کلاس رفع اشکال و خرید کتاب.
یادت باشه مدرسه عوض کنی کمکی نمیکنه تنها چیزس که بهت کمک میکنه تلاش خودته.(مدرسه کمک میکنه ولی نتیجه نهایی رو تلاش خودت رقم میزنه) 
من مدرسه نمونه دولتی ام ولی واسه سال پیش با معلم پیش نمیرم دیگه.سال سوم پیش رفتیم بدبخت شدیم.
مورد دوم هم نمیدونم شرمنده 
و اینکه چقدر شهریه گرونه😁😁خدا صبرتون بده 😶😑

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------


## Amin-jh

ینی الان 8700 تومن؟
واقعا خوبه برو حتما
یه کتاب شیمی2 الگو سفارش دادم 34000ت  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## politician

> سلام
> 
> دوتا سوال مهم دارم لطفا نظرات و راهکارهتون بگید.
> 
> 
> کنکوری 96 ام مدرسه شاهد میرم برای پیش حدود*5.500* شهریه اش هست.صبح ها که مدرسه هست دبیرهای زن درس می دن بعد عصر ها دبیر مرد که در واقع میشه گفت یه دوباره کاری هستش و وقت تلف کردنن زن ها همون تشریحی درس میدن با یه کم نکات تستی اما دبیرهای مرد کامل درس میدن و بعد تستی هم کامل کار می کنن
> یه آموزشگاه هست(اندیشه و خرد)که _طرح غیرحضوری_ برگزار کرده.این آموزشگاه با یه دبیرستان غیر انتفاعی کار میکنه(بیشتر دوستام رفتن این دبیرستان)یعنی دبیرای مدرسه و آموزشگاه یکی ان.این طرح غیرحضوریش شامل همه درس ها میشه با دبیرای مرد که خداوکیلی هم دبیرای خوبی هستن.شهریه اش هم *8.700* هستش و 2روز صبح و 3 روز هم عصر برگزار میشه.با یه دبیرستان دولتی هم برای امتحان دادن و این حرفا صحبت شده.از طرف آموزش پرورش هم تایید شدن.
> به نظر شما خوبه به جای دبیرستان خودم این جا رو برم؟! فک می کنم که این طرح خیلی خوب باشه به خصوص که یکی از آشناهامون هم که الآن دانشجو هست این پیشنهاد رو بهم داده و می گفت شاید اون موقع منم همین کار رو می کردم(این آشنامون همین دبیرستانی رو می رفت که من هم دارم میرم)
> ------------------------------------
> ...


یاصابرچه شهریه ای

----------


## na30

> ینی الان 8700 تومن؟
> واقعا خوبه برو حتما
> یه کتاب شیمی2 الگو سفارش دادم 34000ت


خوب نیست؟!؟!
نسبت به مدارس غیر انتفاعی که حدود 20 تومن میگیرن به نظرم خوبه!
یه مدرسه داغون غیرانتفاعی هم کم کم 13 میگیره

----------


## na30

> یاصابرچه شهریه ای


5.500 خیلی زیاده؟!؟
مدارس شاهد تا 7 تومن هم دیدم می گیرن
مدرسه ما اتفاقا خوب می گیره.

----------


## Gladiolus

چخبره شاهد 5 و نیم
مدرسه ما که تیزهوشانه و بهترین دبیرا رو 2 و نیم میگیره
چقدم سرشون قر میزنیم
درمورد غیر حضوری هم اگه برین منظم سر کلاسا و باهاش پیش برین خوبه

----------


## Gladiolus

چخبره شاهد 5 و نیم
مدرسه ما که تیزهوشانه و بهترین دبیرا رو 2 و نیم میگیره
چقدم سرشون قر میزنیم
درمورد غیر حضوری هم اگه برین منظم سر کلاسا و باهاش پیش برین خوبه

----------


## John4954

> 5.500 خیلی زیاده؟!؟
> مدارس شاهد تا 7 تومن هم دیدم می گیرن
> مدرسه ما اتفاقا خوب می گیره.


اره 🤐😯شهرستان ما حداکثر دو میلیون باشه.مدارس نمونه دولتی و تیزهوشانم که حداکثر پونصد تومنه.شاهد رو دقیق نمیدونم.
من شهرمون شهریه 200 میدم🙄

Sent from my D6502 using Tapatalk

----------

